# No option to keep spoiler up?



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Why is there no option to have the spoiler up constantly? Some people might not agree but I think the car looks better with the spoiler up. With all that the computer system can do surely it can't of been hard to have this as an option ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you want it up all the time you'd need to put it up 
Unplug the connector then code it out

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Press the button and don't go over 120 km/h..it will remain always open!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> Press the button and don't go over 120 km/h..it will remain always open!


Only for that ignition cycle

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No it will always remain open..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> No it will always remain open..


Really ?

On a mk2 the manual override / switch allows you to lift the spoiler and allow it to remain up even after dropping below the speed threshold

However, once the ignition is turned off the spoiler will remain up and will stay up when ignition back on but the speed dependant function then takes over again so once you drop back below the speed threshold it will drop back down as the memory has been reset due to a new ignition cycle

I believed it to be the same for the mk3

So your saying if you put the spoiler up manually once it will stay up for ever until pressed again no matter how many ignitions or whatever speeds have been done ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..I also had mk2 so I can confirm it.. If you don't go over 120, because the override will change into automatic system, it will remain always open!
Often happened to me to override in a highway but under 120 km/h, I forgot the spoiler up and I surprisely found it there the day after!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So my post on ignition cycle is correct

I was just saying that the button isn't a permanent thing

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Of course it is not..but if you drive only in the city, you shouldn't have the problem...unless you drive like a pilot in the centre!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmm this doesn't seem to be the case with me . If I put the spoiler up via the button it remains up until 
1. I go over 70mph and back down again. 
2. I switch off the engine and then restart , (it goes down when I restart)

My mk2 would stay up until above 70mph and back below 30.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Point 2 not happens to me...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Many dealers have their cars on display with the spoiler up.
Although i cant see why you would want to keep it up.... :roll:


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

deeve said:


> Although i cant see why you would want to keep it up...


.....because its a sports car and I've seen quite a few sports cars with spoilers.

I'm with OP, bit of a nonsense the way the spoiler works on the car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally I think it looks a bit odd with the spoiler up when its parked as it shows the recess in the boot which then looks wrong. Not the type of think you'd notice at auto-spoiler speeds.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

StevesTTS said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Although i cant see why you would want to keep it up...
> ...


I guess they have their alternative uses...


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

.......so that's the reason Porsche are mid or rear engine :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

..and air cooled..to keep high temperature and cook everything!


----------

